# Goldfish Pond in Dallas TExas



## jsalter5 (Nov 9, 2006)

How deep does a goldfish pond need to be in Dallas Texas, for the fish to survive thru the winter? We bought one of those ready made kits but wonder if its deep enough?


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

I didn't even think water froze over in dallas texas.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

LOL. How deep is your kit pond? If your weather is anything like ours here in FL, 18 inches deep should be sufficient, although the deeper it is, the better.


----------



## jsalter5 (Nov 9, 2006)

I think its 18" deep.


----------



## cenedra (Feb 12, 2006)

18" should be fine
if ur worried go to tractor supply store and get a floating tank heater
they are around $20


----------

